# MAC Lustreglass



## braidey (May 1, 2008)

Hey ladies,
Do you wear lustreglasses?  If so what are your favorite colors and paired with what lipliners?


----------



## juxt123 (May 1, 2008)

i do and i prefer them lover lipglasses..lipglasses are sticky and look like sh*t lol..some colors are less sticky then others but yea..my favorite lustreglass was opal but it got discontinued.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 1, 2008)

My favorite lustreglasses are:
Love Nectar
Pinkarat
Beaux
Instant Gold
Wonderstruck
Springbean


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2008)

i love em all, they are the shit...


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 1, 2008)

-Opal
-Instant Gold
-Venetian


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2008)

oh yeah... scandalousbeauty on Youtube has a video on them...
i forgot what her specktra name is..... :S


----------



## milamonster (May 2, 2008)

instant gold
beaux
flashmode


----------



## redecouverte (May 2, 2008)

my favorites are 
ornamental
venetian
star nova
pinkarat
and flashmode


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 17, 2008)

Beaux is pretty for shimmery nude look.  Ensign is my new favorite lustre.


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 17, 2008)

I love the only 2 I have which are beaux and pinkarat.

I wish nymphette came in lusteglass...


----------



## ohsoshy (May 18, 2008)

-Love Nectar
-Pinkarat 
-Trance Planet
-Spring Bean
-Beaux


----------



## natasha (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_i do and i prefer them lover lipglasses..lipglasses are sticky and look like sh*t lol..
some colors are less sticky then others but yea.._

 
sooo right...anyway ive bought luv-4-ever which matches perfectly on my mouth but i regret it 
cause night rose looks sexier...lol


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

Star Nova is my favorite!!
I also love Bateaux


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_I wish nymphette came in lusteglass..._

 
Oh my goodness, I was just saying that to myself!!!!  That would totally make my day.


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2008)

I absolutely adore Love Knot. It's from the recent Naughty Nauticals collection. I swear I've never had so many lip compliments! I've been wearing it either alone with Ms.Fizz or Comet Blue Dazzleglass or on top of Buoy O Buoy Lipstick. It's so gorgeous. I'm going to buy a backup


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 2, 2008)

Love Nectar


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 3, 2008)

I love them all.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 3, 2008)

I only have three and I love them all.

Ensign, Love Knot and Beaux.


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I love them all pretty much.  I love the fact they are not sticky like the lipglasses.


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 19, 2008)

Venetian
Sinnamon
Springbean
Opal (Discontinued)
Instant Gold


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 20, 2008)

I like Love Nectar. I LOVE PALATIAL, its the most gorgeous color I have ever seen. I am also looking into Venetian, looks like a pretty color.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey, Sailor
Love Knot
Flusterose


----------



## nunu (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hey, Sailor
Love Knot
Flusterose_

 
i LOVE flusterose! it was my first lusterglass!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i LOVE flusterose! it was my first lusterglass!_

 
Mine, too!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 23, 2008)

I just bought star nova this weekend and love it so much.  My next will be trance planet...I already kno, lol.  The MUA coupled it with my old fave currant and it was luv at first site.  I think I may be a lustreglass transform because I def like this texture and feel better than lipglass.  It's not as heavy and I don't feel like it's going to glop off my lips....IMO


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Oh my goodness, I was just saying that to myself!!!! That would totally make my day._

 
Oh my me three!! lol..I was thinking that today!

I love Lustreglasses over Lipglasses too because they're not sticky & gloopy as most lipglasses are.

Ones I have: Instant Gold, Love Nectar, Beaux, Pinkarat, Flusterose, Venetian, Wonderstruck, Morning Glory, Flashmode, Sinnamon.

They're all my faves lol


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 23, 2008)

I only have one Lustreglass [Spring Bean] but I love it.

I swear by my Plushglass though. Big Baby plushglass is my staple lip gloss.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 23, 2008)

Ornamental
Love Nectar
Venetian

Venetian looks AMAZING over Dubonnet l/s. I wore it with a smoky look onetime for Halloween and I knew it looked hot!!! LOL


----------



## acu (Jul 28, 2008)

Springbean
Hey, sailor
Instant gold (when used in the middle of the lips with a darker gloss)

I also like them better than lipglasses coz they're less sticky --> easier to apply, I don't really need to reapply lipbalm for touchups. But I think it'd be nice if they could make the glitter finer.

I can't wait to try Love nectar that everyone's talking about!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2008)

I only own:
Pinkarat (on my 3rd tube)
Palatial (I have a back-up; wish I had more)
Love Nectar (good nude on me)
Beaux (just bought this last week; can't believe I was late, this is so fly!)


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 28, 2008)

i looove hey, sailor.. it's gorgeous!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 10, 2008)

I prefer the Lustreglasses too ..less sticky for sure 
my favs are
Love Nectar
Ornamental
Flashmode


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

I absolutely Love Lusterglass.  The texture is wonderful  My faves are:

PinKarat
Star Nova
Venetian
Spring Bean
Morning Glory
Flash Mode
Ornamental


----------

